# Moebius Bat mobile



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is my build.


















Steve


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice work!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That looks great!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Guys!


Steve


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I really love that display!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Richard! 
The base is ODG Studio's Mean Streets base and the gravel is woodland senics.


Steve


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I like how it sets the scene without overpowering the subject.
Is the Tumbler built stock?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yup it's all stock, the kit can be a challenge and I didn't have the energy to add lights.

















Steve


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks great, hope mine comes out as well. I like the wear on the tires, that's a nice touch.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you.
The tires need some careful installation. paint the wheels in a durable silver. when they are dry, soak the tires one at a time in very hot water. that will let you get the tires mounted on the wheels.

Steve


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Fantastic Steve!

The last picture looks so real!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Fantastic Steve!
> 
> The last picture looks so real!


A great looking build, as always!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

what did you paint it?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks everybody! 

John I painted it in the darkest grey I had.
I used rustoleum dark metallic. But, it's a really hot paint and you need to be careful. if you like the color, testors make a dark lacquer, it's kinda hot too though..called graphite dust. 

Steve


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Excellent Build ! Hard to believe this is a model. Looks really real ! :thumbsup:


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

"... the kit can be a challenge ..." is an understatement.:freak: 

When I opened the box I was surprised how tightly packed the parts were. I pulled out all the various bags looking for the car body and all I found was a lot of plastic panels. I thought I bought model car not a plastic jig saw puzzle. This one will take me a while. :thumbsup:

How long did it take you to paint all the individual pieces?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The best way to help is to tell you to read the instructions..and remove only the parts you are dealing with at one time. I can't put a time frame on paint time. but I did pre paint everything. first wash the parts very well.

Then shoot all the black plastic in a primer that works with the paint you plan on finishing with. Then as you build the car, you will need to remove the parts from the sprues,and then clean the mold seams off then shoot the color..I've seen a few builds where guys painted after assembly, but I think a careful pre paint is the answer. 

It's not hard to build, but the way the kit looks on the sprues it's not easy to tell what part goes wher/does what. that's why you need to leave parts on the sprues untill you know where they go and how they fit. it's a complex car, and the kit needs to be as well, if it is be be a good replica.
test fit all the parts, and have a tiny file or emery board ready to clean up the locator tabs/pins

Steve


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Depending on the kit I have found prepainting, even weathering while it is still on the sprues helps. My FM 1/144 Falcon is like that and when I do the final assembly I will just have a few areas to touchup.
I had a Bandai Tumbler which had the more conventional body-chassis-flaps and did not care for it- sold it to another builder instead. This Moebius kit was broken down well and I will get one soon- a lot of work but you get a much better model also...


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Ok .... next question(s)

How much interior detail can you see through the windows?

I really haven't sat down and looked at the directions that closely, is part of the top detachable enough to be removable without compromising the rest of the build or can the door(s) be placed in the open position so the Batman can be standing next to it?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

With a flashlight. You can see quite a bit that is why I painted my interior in light colors.
I didn't tint the windows..if you do not much can be seen.
I was going to try to leave off the roof or open a hatch, but the kit really dosen't lend itself to that very easily. it's doable, but I was out of energy by the time I was ready to seal up the body panels.

Steve


----------

